# Steely Dan 2014



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jamalot Ever After - Summer Tour 2014

Aug 22 Windsor, ON	Colosseum at Caesars
Aug 23 Toronto, ON	Sony Centre 
Aug 24 Toronto, ON	Sony Centre 
Aug 26 Ottawa, ON	National Arts Centre 
Aug 27 Montreal, QC	St. Denis Theater


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm there!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Dan is back.........


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

A few phone pics from last night. Seats were too good to bother with pulling it out more than once.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Saw them last night at the NAC in Ottawa. Was pleasantly surprised that the "vintage" audience actually respected the no photo/video request.

Only shot I took was of Walter's lineup before the show. He went through all of them, and started on chartreuse sparkle strat, and later brought out a nice vintage Flying V.



The show was great. Very tight, as expected. Horns seemed to hot in the mix at points, and I wasn't fond of the lead tone on some songs. Lead guitarist started on a hollow Guild (I think), played one on a Tele, then played the bulk of the show on an SG. It was right for some songs, and I thought a Strat would have been better on others. What do I know, though? I don't get paid to do this.

All in all, worth every penny.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last time out it was Bogner, IIRC. Seems to be all Dr Z now


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I see a little 65 action in there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Swervin55 said:


> I see a little 65 action in there.


Must be his. Herrington uses the blutto or whatever they are to the left


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

The pilot light on that 65 was SO bright! LED, I believe. Piercing/distracting. The other incandescent bulbs were very dim in comparison.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Herington was using the Guytron GT100's in Toronto.


----------

